
Why Nexus One changes nothing, but Android changes everything | VentureBeat - melvinram
http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/01/06/why-nexus-one-changes-next-to-nothing-but-android-changes-everything/
======
melvinram
I had a very similar reaction and thought process when I read about AT&T's
comment about attempting to curb usage on their networks:
[http://www.webdesigncompany.net/when-the-world-gives-you-
lem...](http://www.webdesigncompany.net/when-the-world-gives-you-lemons-sell-
lemonade/)

Since then, even AT&T have come to admit that voice lines as a concept is
obsolete now and that data pipes are the business they are going to be for the
foreseeable future.

